# 
,  : ",  30  2009 "
,     ?         30  31 ?

----------

, ...       ?

----------

,  , )

----------


## mvf

**,        **'. , , - ,        .

----------

, ...

-           ?!
-  ...  ...

----------

,         ,

----------


## mvf

> , ...


.  - " "      .     ""    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-  ...             ""   ...
            12000   ...

----------


## Larky

> -  ...


  !          ...  :Smilie:   -   ,     ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## Larky

> ?


,          ...  :Smilie:

----------

...
  -       ... :   ( )

           ( )

    ... ,  -       1- ...   ?

       2009 ...   ?

     ""     ?
   ?      ?
  -  ?
** ?  ...

----------


## Larky

> ,  -       1- ...   ?


 ...    -  ...        ...    ,   ,           ,        ...

----------


## Larky

> -       ... :   ( )


 ...   ,     ...  ,       ,   ,         ...

----------

...         **

-    - ()

----------


## Larky

> **


 ,     ...        ...

----------

...

 226.     .       
... 4.   **  *   .*

---------------- 
,   ...      "" ...        ...

       ,   ...     ...

----------

,        ?   :Embarrassment: 
   3 ,       .         /   (     31 )     ?           ,  -  ...

----------

:
"      **"

----------


## Larky

> 226.     .       
> ... 4.   **  *   .*


   ,         ...

----------


## 1331

> :
> "      "


   ?


> ,  : ",  30  2009 "


      30 ,      30 ,      2 !

----------

> :
> "      **"


,         /   -   (  ,    )     50%  /   ,    25%  -  ,   /  ,   31 ,        ,     /     /  ?
,       /    ,       ,       -     / (   ),     / (   3- ).    ,   /      31 ,     , ,  ,    /           /  ?
------
,       -             ,     .  :Frown: 
PS    ,          .    -     , ..     ,     ,             .  :Confused:

----------


## GSokolov

> 30 ,      30 ,      2 !


    .    ,    ,       (   "  ",    )       .

----------


## Larky

> ,       /    ,


  ? :Wow:       ,     ,     ?  :Wink: 



> ,   /      31 ,     , ,  ,    /           /  ?


              ,           ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


   : " ?"      ,             .                     .         ,      .

----------

> ?      ,     ,     ? 
>               ,           ?


       GSokolov,    .
  :   " ..."?      ,     ,  ,   ,         ,    .       (  10  ),   :  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  ,    /           /  ?


       ,  -  .            , , ,             .

----------

> , , ,             .


     .  ,    - ( -) ?

----------


## Lenik

** ,    ,   ,     .     .         .

----------


## 223

,        .           (   , )         -,    ,     .    -  2      ., ..           ,   /  70%.
  -       . 
         . 
        ,        :Smilie: 
         .

----------

,  -   ,   :Smilie: 
.

----------

. 2 . 120    ,    , ,  ,    .
         .   ,           .

 4.    3. ,  5    18 .
  ,       01.03.2008  05.03.2008,  2700 . (18 000 . / 20 . x 3 .),  20 . -         ; 3 . -       01.03.2008  05.03.2008.
,      ,  2505 . (2700 . - (2700 - 600 - 600) . x 13%).           ,         20 000 .
 ,        626,25 . (2505 . x 1/4).

  .+

----------

-  ""    **      ...  ""      ,  -   ...
 -    ,  -  ...
 -                ,      -     ...

   ,   :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------

:      ,       ...

** - ,              841...
  ,     ?

----------


## GSokolov

,    , , ..,     .              , , ,   ,       .

----------

, - ,   ,       ,    ...

----------


## nataliy_80_06

!      ,   .       -  25%.  - - -13%-25%.  ?    ,     .       .  .

----------


## mvf

> -  25%


       ?   13%,    .

----------

,  ...      ,  25%      

,      ?

----------


## mvf

> ,  25%


  -   " "?

----------

,     ,    25%   (   )

----------


## mvf

> (   )


       ?      .

----------

...

 ,    ...        ...    1/4           -        ** , ,  : "25%   ,  **  25%  "...     -           -    **

----------

,      02 ,   ?   ...        02 ,..      ?

----------

...     -    ,   2- ...

 ,        ,      ...         ...

----------


## Ego

...    ...
 :
       16 ,   ?  ,    ?

----------



----------


## Ego

,       :Smilie: 
  /  01-15     
  /  16-28    
   ,       

:       ?  :Smilie:

----------

-      ...
    ,             ...

           16-  ,  :    ,   16- ,

----------


## Ego

... *  *  :Hmm:

----------


## Ego

*, *



> 16-  ,  :    ,   16- ,


     :
-           , .. 2   ?
-  ,      ,      ()    ?

----------

,

----------


## Ego

,       ,    15.02.10,      16.02.10, ..   /  ?
       ...  :Hmm:

----------

:   **

----------


## Scroodge

:
     02.03.2010,   ,    25%              01.11.08  01.03.10  16    48000.   -     ? :    . : "      (  / 10   ).       ".    (  ,    ) : "      ,  25%   -     70%    ".   -       70%  ,     ,     48000 . (       !!!)       25%     !  ,  ?

----------

:   ,   -

----------


## 085

> :   ,   -


+1 
  ,  ,     ,    ...      .

----------

...      -    ...     -  ...  ..

----------


## Scroodge

:     !!! (   -  01.11.08  01.03.10)     48000  !       25%    ?

----------


## Scroodge

(     ,        02.03.10!!!)

----------


## Scroodge

25%   : 
1.     (   )        ;
2.                !

----------

... ,     2010 ,    2009?     1-      ...

----------


## Scroodge

> ... ,     2010 ,    2009?     1-      ...


 ,       ?     ,      48000  01.11.08  01.03.10.     - ?

----------



----------


## Scroodge

2010   16.02.10.        .   ?    ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## Scroodge

!    ,       -   ,          25%      /   ,     70%       !!!

----------

-    ,    ...

   -     ,        ...

----------


## Scroodge

2-. Ÿ    . 

      :

".....
        ,     ,            70% (25%    , 45%    )   -        ."


       :
"....
    , ,     ()  , .
        () 16  0   01.11.2008  01.03.2010.
 : 49000.00 .
 : 1000 .
   48000.00 .
      113    .. 14, 102  "  ",  - :
1            ()    01.03.2010.   48000.00 .
2.      ....."

----------

...   :



> ()    01.03.2010.   48000.00 .


       25% + 45%     48000

----------


## Scroodge

,          ,       !

----------

...        ...          ...

       ?

----------


## Sv1

-             2  1000.
     ,   .

----------



----------


## Scroodge

,      ,        ,       .  25%     -  70% -    .         -      .    -     .

----------


## Sv1

> -             2  1000.
>      ,   .



: 26/70 -  /
               26/70 -    
               70/68.01 - 
               70/76.41 - ( )  
               70/51 -  /  

1  8,1  1,6

----------

> 26/70 -


       ...

----------


## Sv1

> ...


    . 2    ,            .    .

      .        ,   ,   .

----------


## KFE

.

        " " ( ),       3 ,      .   ,  ,         /   .   ,   /   , ,      ,  ,     ,    ,       3 .
   ,     ,           ?

 .

----------


## 085

> .
> 
>         " " ( ),       3 ,      .   ,  ,         /   .   ,   /   , ,      ,  ,     ,    ,       3 .
>    ,     ,           ?
> 
>  .


1.   ,     .  .
2.  ,     . .     ?      ,    ( ,  ,  )         / +3.     . 
..   ,   ,    ...        .    :     ,     .

----------


## KFE

> 1.   ,     .  .
> 2.  ,     . .     ?      ,    ( ,  ,  )         / +3.     . 
> ..   ,   ,    ...        .    :     ,     .


,     ,    , : 24000-00,   24000-00,       24000-00( ) - 25%(  ) -13% ()        (  24000-00),        3.

----------

> ,     ,    , : 24000-00,   24000-00,       24000-00( ) - 25%(  ) -13% ()        (  24000-00),        3.


 

     -

----------


## 085

> ,     ,    , : 24000-00,   24000-00,       24000-00( ) - 25%(  ) -13% ()        (  24000-00),        3.


    ,   .      ,             (         ).
       /     .   ""     .    ,       . 
   ""  -         ,     ,          .
  ,      / .  .   .

----------


## KFE

> ,   .      ,             (         ).
>        /     .   ""     .    ,       . 
>    ""  -         ,     ,          .
>   ,      / .  .   .


,  .
    ,     ?      ,       ...

----------


## 085

> ,  .
>     ,     ?      ,       ...


 :

        .

   02.10.2007 229-          .

    18.07.1996 841        ,     .

..:          (     ).       (,       -   ,  ,    ,    .)    ,    !   25%,    .  /,     ,     25% .    -   .       ,       ,   /.   ,    / + .    . 
      -   2- (      )...  ,  , , ,    .       (  ,  .     ). 
    -,     .  ,    ,     .    -  .,         .

----------


## 085

:        ???   ,     ,  25% (      .)

----------


## KFE

> :        ???   ,     ,  25% (      .)


  ,  -          .  ,                  ,     ,      ,     ,                  .  ..    , 100-120 ,          ,      .
 -. 
.    .             ,       ,  .

----------

> ,  -          .  ,                  ,     ,      ,     ,                  .  ..    , 100-120 ,          ,      .
>  -. 
> .    .             ,       ,  .


   ,    :     (   )    ???    ,  ,  ,  ,        ....

----------


## 085

> ,                  ,     ,      ,     ,                  .  ..    , 100-120 ,          ,      .


   "   " -  ,   .   : .       . 
  "   , 100-120 ,          " -   ... :yes:

----------


## KFE

> "   " -  ,   .   : .       . 
>   "   , 100-120 ,          " -   ...


 ,    .       ,      ,     ,         ,   " 1  ",        ,        ,   .

----------


## 00

> ,    .       ,      ,     ,         ,   " 1  ",        ,        ,   .



   .     116      ?)

----------


## KFE

> .     116      ?)


      ,       .   ,           ,         ,    ,    /,   , "-   ".

----------


## Nikost

> "   " -  ,   .   : .       .


  ?       .    . , -,   / ????        ,

----------


## 00

> ,       .   ,           ,         ,    ,    /,   , "-   ".


               -    .

----------


## KFE

> -    .


        .            ,                  ,     .

----------

